
SF’s homeless problem: A civic disgrace - aaronbrethorst
https://marco.org/2016/07/05/sf-homeless
======
ebbv
As Marco says here, it's not just SF. My home town of Ann Arbor, MI was a lot
more egalitarian when I was growing up. Now you have insane amounts of money
spent on U of M's football stadium getting skyboxes for the 1% and putting a
tacky, hideous, gigantic, double-sided LED billboard out front of the stadium
while the city's infrastructure and public transportation haven't really been
updated in 20+ years.

The only places investing in public good are small towns like the one I've
moved to, where building up parks and public spaces, taking care of
infrastructure and yes looking after our citizens is still something seen as
worthwhile and the purpose of government.

------
sctb
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12038100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12038100)

